# Ready To Roll!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Rig and Truck are washed, serviced and ready to roll. On the road to the annual spring Bluegrass Festival in Big Lake, Texas this weekend. If any of you Outbackers are in the neighborhood stop by...









PS: It's in the 80's and sunny sunny Imagine that! Gotta love this Texas weather









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hope you get sunburned and....nevermind.








It's a beautiful 32 degrees and snowing like heck right now. Have fun Vern!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bit of a drive for us, but we're heading off this weekend too. Getting close to the end of the free camping at our area Corp. parks so figure I might as well get one in while I can. Besides the RV pad needs a few more days to cure!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I hope you get sunburned and....nevermind.
> It's a beautiful 32 degrees and snowing like heck right now. Have fun Vern!


What he said!.









I am truely jealous, as it has not stopped snowing here in two days.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Tomorrow in Denver, in the middle of March, is forcasted to be 80 degrees. 80 degrees!

Randy


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

We had a snow and then ice storm tues. now were getting 4 to 8 inches tonight,come on spring I have not been able to take my new 21RS out for its
maiden voyage yet!









Gary


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yo Pete, I'll take a short set and work on that sunburn and....nevermind









Vern

PS: I'll take some pictures of our warm weather and post them for you...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were home







I "DID NOT" want to come home! We were having such a great time with all that good music and friends. Kathy and I both needed this trip really bad and it always seams the most needed trips are the shortest, oh well. The weather was great even had to turn on the AC







Now that the weather is warm here we decided to go ahead and start planning our trips out for the rest of the year. We will be rolling for a Texas Boomer's Easter Rally for April and in May will be going to the West Texas Boys Ranch for another Festival and diving at San Solomon Springs in Balmorhea State Park. In June looks like we will be at the iRV2 National Rally. This is going to be a big year for us on the road...







For all of you you Outbackers up north I will be hoping the snow melts soon "Hang in There"









Vern


----------

